# Hips/ Health Testing question, please...



## busymom (Nov 25, 2011)

Would you purchase a puppy where one parent has not had hips tested, and the other parent tested "fair?" All other testing (hearing, CERF) has been done. I read another thread here yesterday about how a good breeder should never breed a dog with fair hips with another fair. It got me wondering... Thanks for any input!


----------

